# 16th Annual Emma Crawford Parade and Coffin Race (10/30/10 Colorado)



## Hauntiholik

16th Annual Emma Crawford Parade and Coffin Race
Manitou Springs, CO 
October 30th, 2010 (12pm-3pm)
*Admission is FREE*​
Held to commemorate a lady who died young, the macabre Emma Crawford Festival in Manitou Springs consists of a series of ghoulish goings-on. Highlights include decorated coffin races, displays and lantern-lit walking tours with storytellers who create a spooky atmosphere.

Emma Crawford died shortly before she was due to wed in the late 19th century. She was laid to rest on the nearby Red Mountain, but after years of stormy weather the granite gave way and her remains were washed down the mountain. She was later reburied in the Manitou Springs Cemetery, but her unfortunate demise has not been forgotten by the town.

Contestants in the races are judged on the quality of their coffin, each replete with its own "Emma".

Featured on the Discovery Channel and Guiness Book of World Records. Teams of runners with "coffins" and an "Emma Crawford" race up Manitou Ave. for trophies. Over 40 "coffins" raced in 2008 to a cheering crowd of 10,000 people. The Denver Hearse Club leads off the parade. The event draws people from all over!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------

